# A good Spam Blocker & Firewall



## yozza1981 (May 5, 2005)

Hi,

Can anyone recommend a good free spam blocker that works well with Microsoft Outlook and a decent free firewall that I can find on the net.

I have heard that Zonealarm is good.

Just wondering if you have any recommendations.

Thanks to all in advance


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Zone Alarm is good, go download and install it. A firewall is a must in any network, a soft firewall is a must on laptops or networked machines in my opinion.

http://www.zonelabs.com/store/content/company/products/znalm/freeDownload.jsp?lid=zaskulist_download

Can't comment on Anti Spam other than do not use an AOL mail account. I have a number of different e-mail accounts, 1 is used for looser things and the others I use wisely. I have one Yahoo mail account that just recently was getting spam, probably because I was not careful where I used it. My other Yahoo mail has been Spam free for almost 2 years.

JamesO


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

For anti-spam I use Mailwasher Pro.
Free trial version: www.mailwasher.net

It lets you preview your emails while they're still on your ISP's server so you can select only the ones you want to be downloaded. I still get spam to my email address but it never reaches my PC, it's automatically deleted from the server.

You can get a similar FREE program from www.mailcleaning.com


----------



## waffleweed (Mar 25, 2005)

zonealarm is a good firewall indeed. im using it and it works great. another good firewall that ive heard is kerio firewall. ive never used it so i cant say if its good or not. check out www.majorgeeks.com to download the programs.


----------



## celine_maple (May 18, 2005)

Zone Alarm is good..

But what I use is BSpam.. Its really good with Outlook

BSpam blocks unwanted spam mails that infiltrate into your mailbox. BSpam blocks emails with a little help from you that helps everyone almost real time. It can be installed as a plugin to your existing Outlook Express or Microsoft Outlook. Its users can report a particular email as spam, and once email is reported as spam by one user, it is blocked from reaching the inbox of others thus benefiting all users of BSpam. 

Its is a free serivce only... why dont you try a version..

http://www.bspam.com


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I use SpamPal for my filtering chores. It's a bit more work to setup, but it's very effective.


----------



## TheSnow (Apr 17, 2005)

*Sygate*

There is a free version for personal usage at
http://smb.sygate.com/support/documents/spf/spf_download.htm
I find it better then zone alarm.


----------



## fittogo (Jul 20, 2004)

*Anti-spam protection for Netscape E-mail*

Most of the spam protection described covers everything but Netscape E-mail. Can anyone recommend a (free?) anti spam download for Netscape? I'm using ME. Many thanks.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You can set up anti-spam filters with Netscape using Message Filters
http://my.execpc.com/~keithp/bdlogspm.htm


----------



## emilyron72 (Aug 22, 2005)

yozza1981 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good free spam blocker that works well with Microsoft Outlook and a decent free firewall that I can find on the net.
> 
> ...


I like these things :
FireWall 
Anti Spam 

Better use some yahoo accounts or hotmail accounts... as per me they are good against spam.


----------



## Byron88 (Feb 1, 2005)

*Koala's reply*

Hi,
I just wanted to thank everyone for their responses to this thread. I did Koala's suggestion (setting filters) as I am runnning Netscape 7.02. So far it has caught two emails in about a half hour. I think I screwed up and didn't uncheck the box about wanting other offers sent to me. I am going to start doing another tip from a poster above about using a hotmail addy when going to some sites. Thanks to all, 
~Joan


----------



## Roy Ng (Nov 24, 2005)

*SpamPal*



johnwill said:


> I use SpamPal for my filtering chores. It's a bit more work to setup, but it's very effective.


Yes, it is quite effective. But the setup need some skills. I also use this to filter spam.


----------

